
Meta search engine for Tours? What do you think? - sonnydelightful
Hello guys,<p>I am currently working for a startup company in South East Asia that is developing a search engine for Tours (vacation tours). Initially, it seemed like a very cool idea but then I started to wonder why no company has ever done this (or maybe companies HAVE done this but failed and we don&#x27;t know about). I&#x27;m interested in what you guys think of this business idea. Your feedback would be very helpful. So the company started this idea based on the premise that:<p>1. The Tour industry, while only accounts for roughly 10% of the entire tourism industry in SEA, lacks a search engine that allows customers to filter available tours based on their specific needs and wants such as: price, locations, itinerary, conveniences, etc...<p>2. There are many tour providers both foreign and local that cater to customers&#x27; specific needs and demands but the shear number of tour providers along with the enormous amount of tour options can overwhelm customers.<p>-&gt; Opportunity to build a platform that allows customers to search for Tours just as they would when search for hotels or flights on websites such as Booking.com, Trivago, etc...<p>-&gt; Idea: A search engine that crawls tour data from the Internet in a specific region -&gt; Categorize this data to provide customers an overview of that tour available are like based on 16 different tour characteristics (number of days, transportation mode, activities,...) -&gt; Redirect customers to Tour providers websites -&gt; Collect commission based on prior agreements with tour providers<p>Personally, I think it&#x27;s a pretty solid concept because there are numbers to back it up but somehow I still can&#x27;t shake off the feeling that there is something inherently flawed about this idea. But idk what? Maybe you guys can help me.<p>Thank you
======
brudgers
Who is the customer?

What value does the service offer those customers?

Why will customers love it?

Is there a prototype?

Good luck.

~~~
sonnydelightful
In brief,

The customers are SEA people from 24-35 who travel 1-2 times/year.

The service offers a solution that allows customers to search for Tour
packages, which isn't available yet in SEA. This model is available on US
website Kayak, which is quite successful.

They will love it because it will save them time and effort when they are
looking for Tours because instead of having to go through multiple websites to
find information and compare, they will only have to go this one website of
ours in order to do all that task.

Currently, the website is in alpha version. So I'm not allowed to show it yet.
But hopefully you guys can still give me feedback on the idea.

